# yorktown croakers



## ree1emn (Jan 10, 2010)

Fished from the shore in yorktown last night, along the parkway from 6 pm to 9 pm. Surprisingly, caught all fish on a slack tide. Thebite was not great, but we brought home 14 croaker between 12-16 inches. Threw back about 20 that were too small. All were caught on fresh shrimp. :fishing:


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

nice report!! Glad to hear Yorktown is starting to heat up! any action on the pier or across the york on Gloucester pier?!
:fishing:


----------



## flasheepshead (Apr 19, 2010)

New to hampton roads and cant find any fresh shrimp to fish with, ive tryed several baitshops without any luck. Can anyone help me out, trying to find some fresh shrimp?


----------



## ree1emn (Jan 10, 2010)

*fresh shrimp*

I usually buy my shrimp at walmart or any seafood market. I live 2 hours from hampton, but i know that oceans east 2 on nothhampton blvd usually has fresh shrimp.:fishing:


----------



## flasheepshead (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks. Its alot harder to come by in Va


----------



## Spring Break '92 (Sep 15, 2009)

I was out at Gloucester Pt. this past Friday night, actually early Saturday morning around 3 am. People said they were hitting hard a couple hours earlier which would have been two hours of the tide going out. I got there too late it seems.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

flasheepshead said:


> New to hampton roads and cant find any fresh shrimp to fish with, ive tryed several baitshops without any luck. Can anyone help me out, trying to find some fresh shrimp?


I take it your from Fla also , lived there for 4 1/2 yrs , which I take it fresh shrimp as in live  naw know one that I know of sells live but fresh you can find just about anywhere , Asian store ,seafood markets ...etc

man what you can do with live shrimpo's :fishing: here fishy fishy


jerry


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Farmfresh is usually pretty cheap on shrimp too.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

flasheepshead said:


> New to hampton roads and cant find any fresh shrimp to fish with, ive tryed several baitshops without any luck. Can anyone help me out, trying to find some fresh shrimp?


something about them Asian markets I just love. I'd try my luck there if I were you dude. The stores seem to be everywhere now so you should have no trouble finding one.


----------



## Spring Break '92 (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't know what you guys do with your shrimp, but I salt mine down with pickling salt in the refrigerator overnight to make them tough enough to stay on the hook.


----------



## Ociferscott (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll just add this: If shrimp is the magic bullet in Florida, Crab is your magic bullet in Virginia. I've seen every fish that eats in the bay take crab. Croaker, spot, red and black drum, striper, flounder and even the toothy critters. Everything eats crabs and everything loves the taste. You should be looking for a fresh (peeler) crab supplier (I suggest Capt. Harrell's in Poquoson).

Now, back to the topic at hand. I can say that I live and fish in Yorktown and I've caught quite a few croaker in the last week. They are everywhere and the horses are mixed in there too. I've had best luck at sunset with a high or outgoing tide. The warmer and flatter the water, the better.


----------



## flasheepshead (Apr 19, 2010)

I from jax, and live shrimp is the ticket, even dead shrimp that you buy out of the bait shop is great, live finger mullet will also do the trick, Ive tried most of the bait shops around ant they only have this little frozen container, the shrimp is a redish color, i mean its bad. where are the asian markets i am going to try it out!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

We usually buy it at Food Lion when it's two lbs for the price of one lb. salt one lb down down, eat a half lb, use a half lb fresh...(well, previuosly frozen)


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

:fishing:gonna try my luck on friday evening from round 5pm-whenever!!! Hopefully my bro will come with me. Gonna hit yorktown pier first then prolly moved to gloucester as well.


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Def gonna be out on Friday night before this weekend rain poops out the weekend1 :--|

:fishing: anyone tryin it out tonight?
:beer:


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

flasheepshead said:


> I from jax, and live shrimp is the ticket, even dead shrimp that you buy out of the bait shop is great, live finger mullet will also do the trick, Ive tried most of the bait shops around ant they only have this little frozen container, the shrimp is a redish color, i mean its bad. where are the asian markets i am going to try it out!


I know of one over near my sisters place on Newtown a couple blocks from Davis Corner call Grand Mart on the left hand side going away from the highway but you should be able to find them just about anywhere.


----------



## flasheepshead (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info, appreciate the help!


----------



## i4joymy (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey KoreanFisher, 

I will be there tonight around 7 or so. Where are you fishing from?


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

i4joymy

I will most likely be in the middle section of the York pier. Me and my bro should be there around 5-6. I look forward to meeting and catching!!!!


:fishing:



Tommy


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

Daves seafood cove off of elmhurst blvd in portsmouth has fresh shrimp..small and large


----------



## i4joymy (Aug 31, 2007)

KoreanFisher, 

I will be fishing of the parkway, not even sure where the pier is. I see you are in midlo area. I live in Richmond also. Let me know where the pier is and maybe I'll make an appearance if the bite is slow.


----------

